# New Outbacker - Some Really Stupid Questions



## Georgia Campers (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all,

We are newbies on this site. We purchased a 28RSDS three weeks ago. We went to Jellystone in Marion, NC from Rincon, GA for our first trip - had a ball. However - we have a few really stupid questions. 
1) we have two doors - we know we're supposed to tilt our awning for rain. However, if we tilt it, one of the doors hits it when we open it. Any solutions?
2) has anyone had a problem with the doors not locking? On one of our doors, the locks don't line up for the inside lock. We wondered if this was a common problem, or just our weird luck.

By the way - anyone from around Savannah, GA?

Thanks, Georgia Campers


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome!!! Around here all questions are welcome. I don't know about the doors, so i will let some one else answer that one. But the lock i have worked on myself. Mine would lock, but you could pull it open. I moved the latch some until it lined up and solved the problem. Since then all is well. Glad you trip was great. Check out some of the rallies. Its a great place to meet lots of great people.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If it is raining a lot we usually just lock a door and drop that end of the awning (sortof hard if the door won't lock though







) That's the advantage to 5er's or even trailers with higher ceilings: the awning is higher and doesn't interfere with the door.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

1 - A little drag on the door to the awning will not hurt anything, part of the reason the door top corner is rounded. Also you do not need much slope to get the water to drain off, so raise the awning if it is dragging too much.

2 - Door alignment can be affected by how you set you stabilizers but if that is not the cause then adjust the strike plate. I had to adjust the catches for both of my screen doors but had no problem with the regular door.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

A few weeks ago I went to bed with the awning tilted enough to drain off the water...I thought. It started to rain hard about 6:00 AM and I never thought to go out and check on things. It rained 8/10's of an inch in 1/2 hour. Around 6:30...very loud crashing sound... the whole TT rocked back and forth...I thought someone had hit us with a vehicle. Sprang out of bed and found the center aluminum awning tube broke completely in half. The side supports and mounting brackets all bent. Awning ripped in several places and pulled from the track about half way across.

A week later and $500 for the deductalbe I had a new $1200 awning installed. Luck would have it the picnic table held the jagged aluminum awning ends from hitting the side of the TT. Lucky for me I wasn't under it trying to push the water out. Any spot that the water can puddle on the awning will cause it to fill up and get extremely heavy.

Lesson learned;

Always tilt the awning as much as needed to drain the water off. I now drop the door end down...just enough so I can get in the door and drop the other end way down. If you don't need the awning out roll it up.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad you found us. Looks like your questions have already been answered, so I would just like to invite you to join in on the fun we have at our Southeastern Outbackers Rallies. Just click on Outbackers Rally section and check out all the rallies we have during the year. Our biggest rally of the year is our Summer Rally. We have 42 Outbackers so far coming to the summer rally next June. Would be great if you could join us if you can. Again welcome to Outbackers and to the Southeastern Outbackers.

Leon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi
















And Congrats! 

No stupid questions here, fire away!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















We have a silicon wrap on the front door so if it hit the awning, it won't damage it. I hardly every use the awning when it is raining, as rain typically comes with wind in Oregon, so I play is safe and put the awning away if it is beginning to rain hard. Typically, we use the awning for shade not to keep thing dry.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

WELCOME
















Everyone here caters to any question, they just don't put an adjective in front of the word question. Lord knows, I have asked a few doozies and still do.

Enjoy your time here. I have been reading all the old forums to gain more knowledge.....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

1. Welcome to the site
2. Not stupid questions at all.
3. Not near savanah now, but lived in Hinesville (Ft. Stewart) back in the early 70's while stationed there in the Army. I really enjoyed it around there, great hunting and fishing.

4. Plenty of answers on the awning. I would advise that when you know in advance of heavy weather moving in to rol the awning up completely. Wind gusts can cause havoc with those awnings unless they're securely anchored down.
5. As mentioned already check your door locks without the stablizers down. If they lock, then you've probably extended the stableizers too much, causing some torque in the frame. I usualy crank down until the pad touches ground, then give a half turn more.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats!! Welcome!!









You will love it here!! Great place, great people, great advice!!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers - a wonderful extended family of sorts. Glad to have another Georgian here. Ask any question, post any answers you may have, GO CAMPING, and take pictures that you can share with us...


----------

